# Is your GSD a tail-wagger?



## SofaBear (Nov 2, 2012)

Is your GSD a tail-wagger?


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

She's a kissing, nosing, hugging lover and tail wagger for sure.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

The ones I have here now are always wagging their tails when they are with us.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes, she is quite happy


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Deff. a tail wagger. Thats how I judge if its a good idea to introduce her to the dogs we pass while walking. Tail not wagging, keep on walking.


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes, I also look at the face and tail of Dolly when passing by other people and dogs.


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes. Sometimes. My husband complains that she doesn't wag her tail but she does for me. And when she meets her friendly possum on our 9:00 p.m. patrol her tail goes like crazy.


----------



## too_curious128 (Nov 11, 2012)

My Bella Mia is definetly a tail wagger, and sometimes repeated wags on the shins leaves a bruise, a much cherished bruised.


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Not normally. I was quite surprised because all other dogs I've had have been big tail waggers. Maggie reserves tail wagging for hunting/tracking. I like this because it's an instant indicator she is on the scent.

Video link of Maggie trying to flush a rabbit she chased into a bush.


----------



## mygsdgypsy (Jul 20, 2012)

Gypsy has never been a tail wagger; though she is one of those "dare me" head swinger side lookers (almost horse like.. if you know what i mean..) in play and a smiler.... 

Maybe she is an internal wagger as she can have some pronounced body language when she is serious, alert, etc.. other than that she is my relaxed aloof girl.

However, Grader can lift off a helicopter with his tail, he is my 80lb wiggle monster.


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Cowboy isn't a tail wagger either. His deal is prancing around looking quite proud, and sliding up against you like a cat. All the while "talking" to you the way malamutes do.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Both of mine are HUGE tail waggers!


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

Zeus doesn't wag his tail that often, only when he is really happy, so it's a really good visual cue of how happy he is. The hardest wag he does is when he is working. As soon as that vest comes on and we go out, he has the BIGGEST smile on his face and his tail is wagging so friggin hard it's hilarious lol


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Dexter only for his fmily he grew up with
Shiloh is the biggest tail wagger known to man, she even wags when she sees strangers walking up the street, she loves people more then ever
Tyson wags only for us, not even much wagging for the kids..but he does wag for grandma..


----------

